# A natural pregnancy at 46



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the 2nd Daily Mail story about a 46 year old getting pregnant this year! The last one was news because the lady didn't know she was pregnant because her doctor insisted she had the menopause.  Today's one is news because the lady was sacked for getting pregnant on her maternity leave.  It says "The 46 year old was already on a year's maternity leave after giving birth to son jacob when she found out she was expecting daughter Matilda."  Maybe the first one was ivf, who knows, but this one must be natural, surely?  You wouldn't dash off to have donor egg ivf, would you, if you were still getting to grips with a newborn?  Anyway, just wanted to spread a little hope and positivity to all of us trying with own eggs!   Just hope it's me this year.


----------

